# Paper Mache Day Two



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My intentions were to post this several days ago but I ran into some problems on day three and wanted to post both days progress at the same time and point out what changes I will or should have made.

View attachment 193759


Creations from day one, all dried and ready for another layer. Note the resin skulls are the two in front.

View attachment 193760


Sometimes you just have to take a shortcut 

View attachment 193761


See how thick my paste is


View attachment 193762


Adding two more candidates

View attachment 193763


Covering them with foil to prepare for the paper strips. 

I felt that the skulls needed another layer to give them more strength and gave the two new skulls a second layer as well since they were drying pretty quick in the sun. By evening, the sun gave in to rain and in the rush to get everything inside, I failed to get any more pictures.


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks like your progressing nicely


----------

